# Post Your Daily Produce Consumption!



## Frankie (Dec 11, 2009)

Since I'm not doing so well at getting consistent exercise and posting in the daily exercise thread, I came up with the idea of folks posting the fruits and vegetables they eat each day. At least that's one thing I'm consistently pretty good at doing (for over a year now), and these days I need all the sense of accomplishment I can get.

In general, a serving is a 1/2 cup of veggies/fruit, but 1 cup for leafy vegetables.

I had eight servings today consisting of:

- pineapple
- strawberries
- blueberries
- romaine lettuce
- red cabbage
- carrots
- grape tomatoes
- raisins
- zucchini
- yellow squash
- asparagus
- broccoli
- red and yellow bell peppers
- Granny Smith apple

I got a good variety by having a salad and a side of mixed sauteed vegetables at lunch and a heap of different mixed vegetables at dinner, with fruit at breakfast and for snacks. Sometimes I eat a large egg white omelette for breakfast that contains several different vegetables.

Yesterday, eight servings:

- tomatoes
- red bell pepper
- onion
- spinach
- pineapple
- strawberries
- watermelon
- honeydew
- string beans
- orange
- broccoli
- carrots
- yellow bell pepper
- raspberries

I know folks are eating their fruits and veggies, so I hope this thread will garner a little interest.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Dec 12, 2009)

I got some veggies in me today. 

Salad at lunch included:

Romaine Lettuce
Spinach
Roma Tomato
Carrots
A sprinkling of chopped onion
Broccoli crowns

A little light on the fruit - just two mandarin oranges.

The grilled chicken sandwich I had for dinner was topped with a bit more Roma tomato, lettuce, and some pickles.

For a snack later I had almost half a head of cauliflower baked in the oven (Weight Watcher's simple Cauliflower Poppers recipe). It was very tasty!

Not sure what tomorrow will bring. I think we're going to an Indian buffet for lunch.. there's probably a questionable amount of real nutritional value in vegetable korma particularly the way I eat it mixed with sauce from the chicken makhani. If that ends up being lunch, dinner will likely be a copycat of today's salad.


----------



## Frankie (Dec 12, 2009)

That's an impressive pile of veggies, TFG, especially a half of head of cauliflower - for a snack, no less!

Your mention of mandarin oranges reminds me that I need to buy a box of clementines.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Dec 12, 2009)

Frankie said:


> Your mention of mandarin oranges reminds me that I need to buy a box of clementines.



:doh: I meant clementines! I've been putting canned mandarin oranges on cottage cheese lately, so they were stuck in my mind. It is definitely clementine season. I love this time of year!


----------



## Frankie (Dec 15, 2009)

Yesterday: so sad it's not worth posting

Today - eight servings consisting of:

- watermelon
- pineapple
- cherries
- cranberries
- spinach
- tomato
- red bell pepper
- romaine lettuce
- Granny Smith apple
- carrots
- parsnips
- cauliflower
- clementine


----------



## rainyday (Dec 16, 2009)

Frankie, I tried to rep you for this thread but it wouldn't let me.

I probably won't remember to come back here often to post, but here's yesterday's:

Fresh spinach
carrots
onions/garlic
banana
mango
strawberries
More spinach (cooked)

I think it probably only totaled up to about six servings.

Haven't hung it up yet, but I found a small poster with luscious pics of different kinds of veggies and fruits and which vitamins they contain and it's going up on my fridge. Seeing pretty pics of produce always makes me want more of it.


----------



## Frankie (Dec 16, 2009)

Thank you for posting, rainy. I was starting to hear crickets.  Six servings is fantastic!

Today - eight-nine servings (seems to be my "magic" number)

- mixed baby lettuces
- zucchini
- spinach
- grape tomatoes
- carrots
- onions
- cherries
- clementine
- red and yellow bell peppers
- broccoli

I need to try to mix it up more - I tend to eat a lot of the same stuff (just in different combinations or cooked via different methods).


----------



## Frankie (Dec 19, 2009)

Yesterday:

- Blueberries
- Bok choy
- Cauliflower
- Asparagus
- Plantains
- Banana
- Brussel sprouts
- Broccoli
- Red bell pepper
- Clementines


----------



## Miss Vickie (Dec 19, 2009)

Gah! I keep forgetting to post here!

Yesterday:

grapes
cranberries
romaine lettuce
tomato
onion (always)
olives (yuck but I couldn't pick them out)
carrot
cucumber
satsuma


----------



## Frankie (Dec 19, 2009)

Hey Vickie! I agree on the onions and olives - yum and yuck, respectively.


----------



## aussieamazonwoman (Dec 19, 2009)

I'll do yesterdays, and try to pop in and remember to post. I;m either really good and eat heaps of veg, or really bad and forget to eat at all.

yesterday:

dark lettuce leaves,
tomatoes
fresh basil (lots)
onion
garlic
cucumber
capsicum
peas


----------



## Orchid (Jan 3, 2010)

today
1mango
1/2 lime
2 small apples
5 lychees
2 clementines
red bell pepper
leeks
red onion
salad leaves mix & flat parsley
2 carrots


----------



## Frankie (Jan 3, 2010)

Shame on me - I had nearly fogotten about this thread!

Excellent work, aussieamazon and Orchid! And lychees! That's a unique fruit (well, I guess that depends upon your location). 

Uh, my fruit and veggie consumption has been sorely lacking these past couple of weeks - unless you count things like the chocolate covered potato chips that Santa left for me. I have had more lebkuchen than any one person should consume in a year. I'm about to have some fruit salad (pineapple, honeydew, blueberries, blackberries, grapes, strawberries, and kiwi). Frankly, I never plan to eat healthfully during the last two weeks of the year. This is a time for enjoying seasonal treats! But tomorrow, I get back on the stick.


----------



## Frankie (Jan 5, 2010)

Today, at least 10 servings:

- strawberries
- carrots
- apple
- pear (Pretty Lisa Ya pear - who's heard of this? I wasn't impressed)
- mixed baby lettuces
- grape tomatoes
- red cabbage
- broccoli
- pineapple
- kiwi
- blueberries


----------



## mossystate (Jan 5, 2010)

2 tomatoes

orange......juice


I need to be whipped with some lightly steamed green beans and pelted with chunks of cantaloupe and bell peppers.


:doh:


----------



## Frankie (Jan 6, 2010)

mossystate said:


> 2 tomatoes
> 
> orange......juice



This doesn't sound like you at all. Aren't you the biggest salad lovingest person in the world? I envision you bursting with vitamins and vitality!


----------



## mossystate (Jan 6, 2010)

Frankie said:


> This doesn't sound like you at all. Aren't you the biggest salad lovingest person in the world? I envision you bursting with vitamins and vitality!



Not these days. I think I am just bursting.  Yeah, I can feel my body not liking the too few fresh things. I can't imagine doing this much longer. Eeeeeek.


----------



## mossystate (Jan 6, 2010)

Ok...today was a little better.

2 clementines

a banana

3 roma tomatoes

stir-fry thingy with lots of celery...onions...orange pepper....yellow pepper...broccoli...carrots

will have a mango tonight


----------



## Jes (Jan 7, 2010)

mossystate said:


> Not these days. I think I am just bursting.  Yeah, I can feel my body not liking the too few fresh things. I can't imagine doing this much longer. Eeeeeek.



I'm with you. This is a good thread. Someone needs to replace my pizza with a salad. God knows I need it.


----------



## Frankie (Jan 7, 2010)

Today:

- blueberries
- spinach
- baby lettuces
- tomatoes (both grape and roasted roma)
- red pepper (both raw and roasted)
- carrots
- red onion
- red cabbage
- zucchini
- strawberries
- clementines

For the record, I also take a comprehensive multi-vitamin, a vitamin D3 supplement, and 1000-1500 mgs (two or three doses) of calcium supplements every day. I tested low on vitamin D last year and will be tested again next month (I should have checked that sooner and not waited a year). I wish I could report that I'm bursting with energy doing all this.


----------

